# Interesting Article, Very Personal To Me



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

LIFE AS A HUMAN â€“ The Compliant Dog - Coercion and Compulsion in Dog Training

Seamus and Teaghan are good examples. I used compulsion, prong, shock, the whole nine yards with Seamus when he was young. Even though it's been years since I threw all that crap away, the learning blocks still remain. As the article states, he's a good dog in most senses of the word. However it's very hard to teach him new things cause he just sits there and looks at me. He's getting over it though.
Teaghan, on the other hand, I've taught using shaping and marker training. She loves to try new thngs! If I don't show a reaction, she trys something else until she gets a treat (or a thrown toy)


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the article. It is interesting. Think I need to research some things I can train my dogs, even if it's just for one minute per day. Do you have any suggestions? They both know sit, stay, lay down, speak. I can get them to hunt treats in the yard by asking where is it. One of them can high five and roll over.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I could not agree with you more. I have a very, very fear aggressive dog, and try using anything but positive training a dog like this and you'll have a super aggressive or shut down dog. I get so upset sometimes with a neighbour who has a shock collar on his dog, who sits there beside him because she is simply too scared to move. I love my dogs too much to want to hurt them if they don't do what I say.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Kritter...a nose touch is a very useful tool to have. Start out by holding your hand right in front of your dog's nose, with an open palm The dog will naturally investigate, when they touch your palm with their nose, click and treat. Over a period of time, work up to holding your palm in different positions. 
This is really useful for a lure for training, they can just follow your hand. 
I use this all the time with my guys, I can hold my hand up over their head, behind them, etc... When I say "touch", they go for the hand. 
I also use a target stick, Same principle. I bought a magnetic took pickup, it works great, it's extendable, and I didn't have to pay $10 for a piece of plastic.

I also do shake with both hands. they know if I am facing them and put my right hand out to shake, they put out their left paw, and vice versa. Seamus knows this really well, Teaghan not so much.

Another thing I work with them, is to walk on both sides on leash. "Heel" is my left side, and "Side" is my right side, They both are great at doing this on the fly.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

MW, I know exactly what you mean. I have a fear aggressive dog. A relative of mine occasionally uses a prong collar and, I think, a shock collar on her dogs. I shudder every time she does. And she wonders why her puppy is showing signs of aggression. But I have to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Michael.S (Nov 1, 2015)

Glad to know you stopped using a shock collar on your dog, because these things are just terrible for your dog and do nothing but cause them physical pain, trauma and psychological disorders and just ruins the relationship between you and your dog.

I had a friend of mine who used to use a shock collar on their dog, but as soon as I knew about it I had a talk with them and told them all about how wrong it actually is and how they're doing harm to their dog, he thanked me for it and changed the way he looks at this training stuff ever since.


----------

